# Dark Hollow



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Had a success for the Oct. 27th haunted trail, Dark Hollow: Season of the Scarecrow, after a monsoon of 4 days of rain! I won't go into the bad things that held us off in setting up the trail (I thought I might have a nervous breakdown!) since I am thankful it was a success. We raised $1,300.00 for Relay for Life. Here is a link for a few pics:

http://utm.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2028865&l=7ac92&id=184100588


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Nothing says Halloween like heads on a stick :devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome PeeWee!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Congratulations, Sweetheart!!

I'm so glad it all worked out for you. And look at your sweet baby. He is just soooo adorable. Gonna call when it's over for me -- two more days to go. We close November 1st.

Congrats, again!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Great job on the haunted trail and raising the money for such a good cause!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Awesome job!
I enjoyed looking at your pictures...
Looks like a lot of fun!
Congrats!
.


----------

